

A Japanese broker offers clients market access faster than 3 microseconds (2010) - obiterdictum
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/74d81830-08d0-11e0-ac83-00144feabdc0,dwp_uuid=5bf9dab4-cb01-11de-97e0-00144feabdc0,print=yes.html

======
obiterdictum
The blog of Nomura's NXT Direct system developer:
<http://hackingnasdaq.blogspot.com/>

